# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  شروع پروژه BSRobo ربات پرقدرت یاهو مسنجر

## _behnam_

سلام . 
دیدم که همه دنبال یه ربات یاهو میگردن گفتم استارت شروع BSRobo رو بزنم.
ابن ربات که تازه خودم نوشتم با کاموننت  YMSGpro لاگین میشه
امکاناتش تقریبا خوبه اما شک ندارم که بهتر میشه
BSRobo نرم افزاریه شبیه به smclient که آقای محمودیان 2 سال پیش تو سایتش قرار داد
 دوستان این پروژه اپن سورسه . دوستان به هر نحوه میتونید واسه خودتون ادیت کنید و ارتقاء بدین اما فروشش کار درستی نیست و من راضی نیستم چون خودم به صورت رایگان در اختیارتون گذاشتم.


امکانات : BSRobo V 1.0.0
تغییر استاتوس دستی
دارای بانک اطلاعات اکسس
تغییر رنگ و فونت و سایز  پی ام های ارسالی ربات
 ارسال پیام از طرف ربات به دیگران
یاد دادن کلمه جدید به ربات توسط کسانی که در حال چت هستن
معرفی ربات به دوستان با دستور budy/ 
تبدیل عدد به حروف با دستور adad/
به دست آوردن آواتار آیدی دیگران با دستور avt/
دستورات gf/ ,    /bf
نوشتن متن دلخواه در استاتوس ربات توسط کسانی که با آن در حال چت هستن status/
  دستورات time/   ,  /date
ارسال پی ام به صورت راندوم با <or>
ارسال چند خط پی ام با <enter>
دسترسی به لیست ادلیست های ربات
و .......

                                                                                       pass : barnamenevis.org
 با تشکر  بهنام اسلامی راد

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام . 
> دیدم که همه دنبال یه ربات یاهو میگردن گفتم استارت شروع BSRobo رو بزنم.
> ابن ربات که تازه خودم نوشتم با کاموننت  YMSGpro لاگین میشه
> امکاناتش تغریبا خوبه اما شک ندارم که بهتر میشه
> BSRobo نرم افزاریه شبیه به cypher که آقای محمودیان 2 سال پیش تو سایتش قرار داد
> منم فعلا روباتم با cypher لاگین میشه اما کم کم میخوام رباتمو با BSrobo لاگین کنم
>  دوستان این پروژه اپن سورسه . دوستان به هر نحوه میتونید واسه خودتون ادیت کنید و ارتغاع بدین اما فروشش کار درستی نیست و من راضی نیستم چون خودم به صورت رایگان در اختیارتون گذاشتم.
> 
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز من سی شارپ کار هستم اگر لطف کنید exe برنامه رو هم بزارید که بررسی کنم ممنون میشم ... به زودی برنامتون رو به زبان سی شارپ هم میزارم ...

----------


## _behnam_

دوست عزیز خوب خودتون می تونید این کارو  بکنید.
من واسه این کامپایل برنامه رو قرار ندادم  چون برنامه ای که واسه خودم نوشتم با این فرق داره یعنی بیشتر دستوراتو برداشتم و تو سایت گذاشتم که دوستان خودشون ارتقاع بدن 
احتمال داره برنامه تو بعضی ار کامپیوتر ها اررور بده  اگه کمپایل باشه نمیشه این اررور هارو کاری کرد واسه همین خودتون اینکارو انجام بدید  بهتره  :لبخند:

----------


## _behnam_

اینم در خواست یکی از دوستان که سورس ساده واسه در یافت و ارسال پی ام میخواست

----------


## xrezax

> اینم در خواست یکی از دوستان که سورس ساده واسه در یافت و ارسال پی ام میخواست


مرسی از لطفت. دمت گرم
اما 2 تا مشکل داره
من می خوام پی می که بهش بدم بگیره و توی تکست دوم که جوابه سوالمه واسم بفرسته.
بازم ممنون از لطفت

----------


## _behnam_

خوب شما باید این کدو بنویسی
تو قسمت YMSG1_IncomingMessage
این کدرو به کدها اضاف کن



> Call YMSG1.PckSendMsg(From, SendPM.Text)


یعنی وقتی که از هر آیدی پی ام دریافت کردی متنی که داخل SendPM.Text نوشته شده رو به همون آیدی سند کن 
آیدی که متن ارسال کرده = From

----------


## xrezax

انجام دادم اما کار نکرد.
من می خوام توی تکست جواب یک عدد بزارم و هر آی دی که بهش پیام بده این عدد رو بهش بده. اصلاً هم پیامی که از فرستنده بیاد مهمم نیست. می خوام پیام فرستنده توی تکست باشه . ( هر پیامی بیادتکست پیام قبلی را پاک کنه)

اگه میشه با پروژه های وی بی توضیح بدی عالی میشه

راستی ممنونت می شم طریقه و  اموزش دستورات استفاده از این ocx را واسمون بزاری

----------


## _behnam_

احتمالا کد را اشتباه وارد کردی چون من تست کردم درست بود
یه عکس تهیه کردم از عملکردش و محلی که کد رو وارد کنی که دقیقا منظورمو بگیری




> راستی ممنونت می شم طریقه و اموزش دستورات استفاده از این ocx را واسمون بزاری


باشه فردا تو یک فایل تکست بیشتر کدهارو واسه VB6 میزارم

----------


## _behnam_

بفرمایید اينم راهنمای استفاده از دستورات  YMSGMod.ocx که تو فایل تکست نوشتم
هر جا مشکل داشتید بنویسید تا راهنمایی کنم

----------


## xrezax

پیام و میگیره اما جواب نمی فرسته. ( مشکل کجاست )؟؟؟

----------


## _behnam_

بفرماید اينم سورس. این همون سورسه که ازش عکس گرفتم
جواب میده . اگه رو سیستمت جواب نداد احتمالا مشکل از سیستم شماست
یا اینترنت . 
اگه با جی پی آرس اس کانکت میشی ساپورت نمیشه باید وی پی ان کانکت کنی

----------


## xrezax

مشکلشو فهمیدم.
داخل تکست GetID اسم آی دی کامل نوشته نمی شه. ( یعنی آی دی reza_25 را reza_2 می نویسه واسه همین جواب نمی ده. ) مشکل کجاست.???

راستی در مورد ارسال و دریافت فایل هم اگه با سورس یه توضیحی بدی عالی میشه  :قلب:

----------


## _behnam_

> مشکلشو فهمیدم.
> داخل تکست GetID اسم آی دی کامل نوشته نمی شه. ( یعنی آی دی reza_25 را reza_2 می نویسه واسه همین جواب نمی ده. ) مشکل کجاست.???


تاحالا چنین مشکلی ندیدم. اگه بتونی سورستو واسم بزاری میتونم مشکلو پیدا کنم




> راستی در مورد ارسال و دریافت فایل هم اگه با سورس یه توضیحی بدی عالی میشه


اینم سورس که هم فایل میفرسته هم دریافت میکنه
شما خودتون دیگه با توجه به اون فایل راهنمایی که قرار دادم میتونید کاملترش کنید

----------


## xrezax

مرسی. 
همون سورسی که خودتون به من دادین این مشکلو داشت.

----------


## _behnam_

> مرسی. 
> همون سورسی که خودتون به من دادین این مشکلو داشت.


 اما سورس مشکلی نداشت  :افسرده: 
این سورس هم که گذاشتم همین مشکلو داره؟ :متفکر:

----------


## xrezax

آره سورس شما هم همین مشکلو داره.
راستی این ارسال و دریافت فقط دریافت می کنه. فایل ارسال نمی کنه ( تاره کامل هم دریافت نمی کنه) میشه توضیح بدی  :بوس:

----------


## _behnam_

> آره سورس شما هم همین مشکلو داره.
> راستی این ارسال و دریافت فقط دریافت می کنه. فایل ارسال نمی کنه ( تاره کامل هم دریافت نمی کنه) میشه توضیح بدی


 تو آخرین تکست باک آدرس فایلو که میخوای  بفرستی
و تو تکست باکس بالایشم آیدیه طرف 
خود یاهو هم تو ارسال و دریافت فایل یکم مشکل داره یعنی بیشتر وقتها نیمه کاره فایلو در یافت میکنه
گمون نکونم این کامپوننت هم درست جواب بده
اما بهترین راه اینه که خودتون پکت های جدید ارسال و در یافت فایلو گیر بیارید و ارسال کنید

----------


## xrezax

میشه کاری کرد که هر وقت اینترنت وصل شد آی دی دوباره لوگین کنه ؟؟؟ بدون اینکه روی کامند ما کلیک کنیم؟؟

----------


## ostovarit

> میشه کاری کرد که هر وقت اینترنت وصل شد آی دی دوباره لوگین کنه ؟؟؟ بدون اینکه روی کامند ما کلیک کنیم؟؟


اره اگر برنامه در حال اجرا باشه میتونی با یک تایمر چک کنی بهن ت وصله یا نه که در صورتی که وصل بود متد لاگین رو اجرا کنی ...

من نتونستم با این ocx نو محیط ویژال کار کنم ...
راه حلی کسی داره؟
چه کدی تو این ocx هست راهی برای تبدیلش به یک dll یا چیزی که بشه به پروژه در ویژال ادش کرد نیست؟

----------


## _behnam_

> من نتونستم با این ocx نو محیط ویژال کار کنم ...
> راه حلی کسی داره؟
> چه کدی تو این ocx هست راهی برای تبدیلش به یک dll یا چیزی که بشه به پروژه در ویژال ادش کرد نیست؟


منظورتون رو نگرفتم . واضح تر میگید؟

----------


## ostovarit

با سلام و خسته نباشید
راهی داره که ما کد های داخل ocx رو داشته باشیم ... یعنی وقتی برای مثال از متد کانکت استفاده میکنیم بدونم چه کدی اجرا میشه و چه مراحلی اتفاق می افته؟
ایا امکان اینکه این ocx مثل ورژن های قبلی که با عوض شدن پروتکل یاهو از کار افتادن این هم از کار بیافته ؟

----------


## _behnam_

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> راهی داره که ما کد های داخل ocx رو داشته باشیم ... یعنی وقتی برای مثال از متد کانکت استفاده میکنیم بدونم چه کدی اجرا میشه و چه مراحلی اتفاق می افته؟
> ایا امکان اینکه این ocx مثل ورژن های قبلی که با عوض شدن پروتکل یاهو از کار افتادن این هم از کار بیافته ؟


 این فایل واسه هر کاری که انجام میده پکت میفرسته . کار با پکت ها خیلی آسون نیست اما میشه یاد گرفت. آقای کرزی فول این کامپوننت رو واسه کسایی که با پکت های یاهو آشنایی ندارن نوشت . میتونی پکت هارو از تو اینترنت راحت گیر بیاری
در مورد از کار افتادن پروتکل باید بگم . آره  ممکن این هم از کار بیوفته . زمانشو نمیدونم

----------


## ostovarit

با تشکر از پاسخ قبلی فعلا که امکان استفاده از دکمه تشکر نیست ...
برای گرفتن اواتار کنار صفحه چت از چه متدی باید استفاده کنیم؟؟؟
(عکس مسنجر خودمون و عکس مسنجر فردی که باهاش چت میکنیم...)
با تشکر

----------


## ostovarit

من یکی از ایدی هام رو که باهاش تست میکردم بعد از یک سری تست برای مدتی نتونستم بهش لاگین کنم حدودا 30 دقیقه ... و بعدش درست شد ... در زمانی که امکان لاگین با برنامه خودم نبود با یاهو مسنجر لاگین میشد ... دلیل خاصی داره ...؟ کد خاصی یا متدی رو بعد از لاگین باید استفاده کنم؟ ....

----------


## _behnam_

در مورد آواتار شما میتونید یک pictureBox تو برنامتون بزاری و آواتارو از اینترنت توش لود کنی. از لینک زیر
http://img.msg.yahoo.com/avatar.php?yids=ID&.jpg
که به جای آیدی . آیدیه مورد نظرو بنویسید



> من یکی از ایدی هام رو که باهاش تست میکردم بعد از یک سری تست برای مدتی نتونستم بهش لاگین کنم حدودا 30 دقیقه ... و بعدش درست شد ... در زمانی که امکان لاگین با برنامه خودم نبود با یاهو مسنجر لاگین میشد ... دلیل خاصی داره ...؟ کد خاصی یا متدی رو بعد از لاگین باید استفاده کنم؟ ....


 احتمالا به خاطر لاگین های پست سر هم آیدیتون یا آیپیتون اسپمر شناخته شده و واسه 30 دقیقه بن شده

----------


## ostovarit

با عرض سلام مجدد ...
من هر چی گشتم متدی برای Remove , Ignore , و خارج کردن از حالت Ignore و لیست ایدی های ایگنور شده پیدا نکردم ... هست من نمیبینم یا باید دنبال راه حلی براش بود؟
با تشکر

----------


## _behnam_

> با عرض سلام مجدد ...
> من هر چی گشتم متدی برای Remove , Ignore , و خارج کردن از حالت Ignore و لیست ایدی های ایگنور شده پیدا نکردم ... هست من نمیبینم یا باید دنبال راه حلی براش بود؟
> با تشکر


 از طریق دو راه میشه
1. راه اصولی یعنی ارسال پکت
2. استفاده از پانک اطلاعاتی
من این پکت هارو تو یک سایت دیدم که آقای کرزی فول گذاشته بود واسه ایگنور 



> 'Add to ignore list
> Call YMSG1.SendPacket(YMSG1.YMSGHeader("85", "", "1A€" & FromID & "A€13A€1A€302A€319A€300A€319A€7A  €" & ToUserID & "A€301A€319A€303A€319A€"))
> 
> 'Remove from ignore list
> Call YMSG1.SendPacket(YMSG1.YMSGHeader("85", "", "1A€" & FromID & "A€13A€2A€302A€319A€300A€319A€7A  €" & ToUserID & "A€301A€319A€303A€319A€"))


البته خودم تست نکردم. شما تست کنید اگه درست بود بگید 
اگه هم خواستید از طریق بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس این کارو انجام بدید میتونم کمکتون کنم

----------


## ostovarit

> از طریق دو راه میشه
> 1. راه اصولی یعنی ارسال پکت
> 2. استفاده از پانک اطلاعاتی
> من این پکت هارو تو یک سایت دیدم که آقای کرزی فول گذاشته بود واسه ایگنور 
> البته خودم تست نکردم. شما تست کنید اگه درست بود بگید 
> اگه هم خواستید از طریق بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس این کارو انجام بدید میتونم کمکتون کنم


ممنون از پاسخ ...
تئو کدوم سایت دیدید؟
اگر با ارسال این یک خط پکت به مقصودمون که ایگنور باشه برسیم پس میتونیم یک متد ارسال پکت داشته باشیم مثل همین چیزی که در ocx هست و بعد از لاگین پکت ها رو ارسال کنیم ...
اگر بخوام طریقه استفاده از این پکت ها رو یاد بگیرم چکار کنم ؟ فقط با جستجو یا منبع آموزشی مثل وب سایت یا کتاب در این مورد هست؟
تست کردم نتیجش رو میگم ...
با تشکر

----------


## _behnam_

> ممنون از پاسخ ...
> تئو کدوم سایت دیدید؟
> اگر با ارسال این یک خط پکت به مقصودمون که ایگنور باشه برسیم پس میتونیم یک متد ارسال پکت داشته باشیم مثل همین چیزی که در ocx هست و بعد از لاگین پکت ها رو ارسال کنیم ...
> اگر بخوام طریقه استفاده از این پکت ها رو یاد بگیرم چکار کنم ؟ فقط با جستجو یا منبع آموزشی مثل وب سایت یا کتاب در این مورد هست؟
> تست کردم نتیجش رو میگم ...
> با تشکر


 آره تو اینترنت سرچ کنی چیزای خوبی دستگیرت میشه .  سورس هارو در این مورد گیر بیار و عملکردشونو ببین کم کم میاد دستت . کار با اسنیفر هاروهم یاد بگیری بدک نیست

----------


## xrezax

میشه یه مثال واسه لوگین کردن چندتا آی دی بگی ؟؟ مثلاً لوگین کردن یک لیست ؟؟

واسه لود کردن تصاویر امنیتی هم مثالی بزنی ممنونت میشم  :قلب:

----------


## _behnam_

> میشه یه مثال واسه لوگین کردن چندتا آی دی بگی ؟؟ مثلاً لوگین کردن یک لیست ؟؟
> 
> واسه لود کردن تصاویر امنیتی هم مثالی بزنی ممنونت میشم


 واسه لاگین کردن چندتا آیدی نمیتونم سورسی بزارم چون واسه ساخت اسپمر و بوتر به کار میره و خلاف قوانین سایته .
اما واسه گرفتن کد امنیتی شما میتونید کد زیر رو تو قسمت Incomingcaptcha کد زیرو وارد کنید البته یک webbrowser هم تو صفحه بزارید که کد کپچا رو نشون بده. با این کد وقتی شما درخواست ورود به روم رو میدی . تو وب بروسر صفحه کد امنیتی لود میشه




> Webbrowser.Navigate "http://captcha.chat.yahoo.com/go/captchat/?img=" & PictureLink & "&.intl=us&.lang=en-US"

----------


## _behnam_

> به این میگن ربات ! نه به رباتی که تو ویژوال بیسیک 6 نوشته میشه ! 
> 
> فقط یکی از کاراش مسنجر یاهو هست وای به حال کارای دیگش !


 دوست عزیز اگه بخوایم اینجوری حساب کنیم   . پس باید بگیم به رباتای که چینی ها درست میکنن میگن ربات نا این رباتا . چون اونا میتونن راه برن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اینجا تالار ویژوال بیسیک 6 هست نه تالارای چیزه دیگه و هر چیز اینجا گذاشته میشه واسه ویژوال 
که شما میاد اینجا قدرت ویژوال رو با نرم افزار های دیگخ مقایسه میکنید

----------


## eai-eiliya

سلام نمی خواید کار روی BSRobo رو پیش ببرید ؟
اینجا که همش بحث در مورد چگونگی ارسال فایل و این چیزاس پس کی این برنامه رو می خواین کاملش کنید ؟
من خودم اماده همکاری هستم لطفا ادامه بدید

----------


## _behnam_

> سلام نمی خواید کار روی BSRobo رو پیش ببرید ؟
> اینجا که همش بحث در مورد چگونگی ارسال فایل و این چیزاس پس کی این برنامه رو می خواین کاملش کنید ؟
> من خودم اماده همکاری هستم لطفا ادامه بدید


 من خودمم هستم . هرکی هر امکاناتی میخواد بگه در صورت امکان میزارم
ربات خودم هم اینه خواستید اددش کنید امکاناتشو ببینید >>  llvllessenger
البته هنوز کامل نشده  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## kamyabpc

سلام دوستان
باتشکر از شما واسه باز کردن این مبحث  :تشویق: 
من قبلا خیلی دنبال چنین آموزش هایی میگشتم ولی تو سایتهای دیگه یاد کسی نمیدادن
من یه مسنجر نوشتم ولی تو مبحث ورود به room و وارد کردن captcha مشکل دارم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## _behnam_

> سلام دوستان
> باتشکر از شما واسه باز کردن این مبحث 
> من قبلا خیلی دنبال چنین آموزش هایی میگشتم ولی تو سایتهای دیگه یاد کسی نمیدادن
> من یه مسنجر نوشتم ولی تو مبحث ورود به room و وارد کردن captcha مشکل دارم
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید


دوست عزیز برنامتون رو با Winsock نوشتید یا با YMSGpro ؟

----------


## kamyabpc

با YMSGpro نوشتم
البته میخوام captcha تو خود برنامه لود بشه
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
من به همون روش قدیمی و از طریق Winsock تونستم captcha رو تو فورم لود کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یعنی هیچ روشی نداره که کار رو از طریق YMSGpro آسونتر کنه ؟
راستی اگه روم پر باشه چجوری باخبر بشم ؟ چجوری میتونم از status.RoomFull استفاده کنم؟

----------


## _behnam_

> با YMSGpro نوشتم
> البته میخوام captcha تو خود برنامه لود بشه
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> من به همون روش قدیمی و از طریق Winsock تونستم captcha رو تو فورم لود کنم 
> یعنی هیچ روشی نداره که کار رو از طریق YMSGpro آسونتر کنه ؟
> راستی اگه روم پر باشه چجوری باخبر بشم ؟ چجوری میتونم از status.RoomFull استفاده کنم؟


اگه بخواید اینکارو جوری انجام بدید که از خود برنامه کد رو وارد کنید چند مرحله باید انجام دید
1. کد کپچارو بدست بیاری
2. عکس کد کپچارو دانلود کنی و بعد در برنامه لود کنی
3. یک تکست باکس و کامند در فرم قرار بدی و اونارو به کامند و تکست باکس صفحه امنیتی وصل کنی که با نوشتن کد در تکست باکس پروژه , کد به تکست باکس سایت منتقل بشه و با فشردن کامند پروژه , کامند سایت فشرده بشه 
-------------------
در مورد فول روم شما 
در قسمت ncomingChatList کد زیر رو بزنید



> If Status = RoomFull Then MsgBox " Full Room"


در صورت پر بودن روم به شما اطلاع میده

----------


## deznava

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی ... من برای رباتم دستور زیر رو زدم برای پی ام دادن به کسانی که انلاین هستن

Private Sub YMSG1_IncomingAppear(ByVal User As String, ByVal Status As YMSGMode_V2.StatusYID, Messege As String)
If Status = Available Then
Call YMSG1.PckSendMsg(User, Frm_Setting.Text1.Text + "salam")
End If
End Sub

اما متاسفانه هر ایدی ان میشه به جای یکبار ارسال پیام 3 بار و گاهی هم دوبار پیام رو براش ارسال میکنه ... مشکلش چیه دوستان؟

----------


## deznava

دوستان گرامی کسی نیست پاسخ بده؟

----------


## _behnam_

سلام بچه ها شرمنده چند روز نتونستم بیام ببشخید (ببخشید)  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی ... من برای رباتم دستور زیر رو زدم برای پی ام دادن به کسانی که انلاین هستن
> 
> Private Sub YMSG1_IncomingAppear(ByVal User As String, ByVal Status As YMSGMode_V2.StatusYID, Messege As String)
> If Status = Available Then
> Call YMSG1.PckSendMsg(User, Frm_Setting.Text1.Text + "salam")
> End If
> End Sub
> 
> اما متاسفانه هر ایدی ان میشه به جای یکبار ارسال پیام 3 بار و گاهی هم دوبار پیام رو براش ارسال میکنه ... مشکلش چیه دوستان؟


مشکل از یاهو وست که 2 بار میفرسته
تو کامپوننت هم 2 بار دریافت میشه
شما اگه پکت رو از قسمت YMSG1_IncomingYDATA دریافت کنید و عملیات رو انجام بدید فکر کنم بهتر باشه

If User <> Online Then
Online = User
If Status = Available Then
YMSG1.PckSendMsg User, "Peygham"
End If
End If
If Status = Offline Then
If User = Online Then
Online = ""
End If

----------


## mahdi.int

سلام

دوستان 
اگر ممکنه این سورس رو به یه نرم افزار تبدیل کنید.
تا بتونیم استفاده کنیم.

ممنون

----------


## behzad_vb.net

سلام دوستان من هنوز مشکل دارم داخل دریافت پی ام پی ام دریافت نمیکنه مشکل چیه

----------


## behzad_vb.net

دستان چرا جواب نمیدید همه رفتید پی ام من ارسال نمیشه از اول تاپیکها ربات را دنبال کردم  منم میخوام روی این پروژه کار کنم ولی پی ام نمیاد فقط ارسال میشه کمک کنید خواهشن

----------


## _behnam_

اگه ربات پی ام دریافت نکنه احتمال 2 تا مشکل هست 
1. اگه با GPRS لاگین میشید خوب دیتاهای دریافتی و ارسالی GPRS با آیپی های غیر GPRS تفاوت داره که پی ام شما به آیدی های که تو لیستشون نیستید نمیرسه
2. چون از کامپوننت استفاده میشه این کامپوننت یه مشکل اساسی داره که هر آیدی حرف آخرش عدد *4* باشه رو کامل نشون نمیده واسه همین پی ام ها ردو بدل نمیشه
'''''''''''''''''''''
*به امید خدا اگه وقت کردم ورژن 2 BSrobo رو میزارم که با وینسوک لاگین میشه و خیلی امکاناتش هم بیشتر هستش
خوشحال میشم نظر بدید*

----------


## behzad_vb.net

ای دی که به من پی ام میده اینه
behzad_games_2009
و پی امش نمیاد
و اینکه من با وایمکس به اینترنت متصل میشم
کمککنید خواهشن ایا باید با *** وصل شم

----------


## _behnam_

تا حالا با وایمکس کار نکردم با *** کانکت بشید شاید مشکل حل بشه

----------


## behzad_vb.net

خب یک سری راه کار هست با مودم اون راه را کسی میدونه

----------


## behzad_vb.net

ببخشید اشتباه دادم پست قبلی را راهای با winsock چطوری کسی میدونه

----------


## _behnam_

*behzad_vb.net* اگه میشه وقتی  پستی رو به اشتباه وارد کردید همونو اصلاح کنید نه یک پست دیگه ارسال کنید که تاپیک شلوغ و درهم برهم نشه
وینسوک هم یک کامپوننت تقریبا قوی هستش واسه ارتباط با شبکه سایتها و سرور ها که من توی همین سایت آموزش دادم چطور به سرور یتهو متصل بشید

----------


## behzad_vb.net

بخدا من سرچ میکنم ولی سرچ سایت اصلا کلمه کلیدی یاهو و ربات یاهو و... را مینویسه جستوجو یافت نشد

----------


## farshid_vb

دوستان ممنون ولی از قدیم گفتن : گوشت رو دست گربه نسپارین 

من با اجازه دوستان می خوام این برنامه توپپپپپپپپس شما رو به یه یاهو کرکر تبدیل کنم
یعنی ببینم میشه باهاش بگرده و پسورد هک کنه ؟


راستی چند با میشه با این برنامه پسورد غلط به یک آی دی داد ؟

----------


## ostovarit

> دوستان ممنون ولی از قدیم گفتن : گوشت رو دست گربه نسپارین 
> 
> من با اجازه دوستان می خوام این برنامه توپپپپپپپپس شما رو به یه یاهو کرکر تبدیل کنم
> یعنی ببینم میشه باهاش بگرده و پسورد هک کنه ؟
> 
> 
> راستی چند با میشه با این برنامه پسورد غلط به یک آی دی داد ؟


- طبق قوانین فروم این جور مباحث خلافه!
- این کار رو هم که می گی نمیشه :
* بعد از چند بار پس غلط دادن یک کپچا نیاز هست برای لاگین
* بعد از چند بار پس غلط زدن ایدی بلاک میشه
* بعد از چند بار فرستادن پکت های پشت سر هم آی پی بلاک میشه 
به امید فعالیت مفید شما در این فروم

----------


## Mohamad26

> سلام . 
> دیدم که همه دنبال یه ربات یاهو میگردن گفتم استارت شروع BSRobo رو بزنم.
> ابن ربات که تازه خودم نوشتم با کاموننت  YMSGpro لاگین میشه
> امکاناتش تغریبا خوبه اما شک ندارم که بهتر میشه
> BSRobo نرم افزاریه شبیه به cypher که آقای محمودیان 2 سال پیش تو سایتش قرار داد
> منم فعلا روباتم با cypher لاگین میشه اما کم کم میخوام رباتمو با BSrobo لاگین کنم
>  دوستان این پروژه اپن سورسه . دوستان به هر نحوه میتونید واسه خودتون ادیت کنید و ارتغاع بدین اما فروشش کار درستی نیست و من راضی نیستم چون خودم به صورت رایگان در اختیارتون گذاشتم.
> 
> 
> ...



سلام
من تازه واردم
ببخشيد ميشه بگين چرا اين سورس و برنامه ي exe رو اسكن ميكنيم همه آنتي ويروسها گير ميدن بهش.
همشون ميگن تروجان داره.

اينم لينك اسكن :
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...0e9-1313087838

???

----------


## Sina_Od

تروجان نداره. آنتی ویروس این ها رو تروجان میشناسه چون به ارسال اطّلاعات مشغول میشن  :لبخند گشاده!:  از لحاظ امنیتی اگه به سورس مطمئن هستید مشکلی نیست.

----------


## puriyahdl

سلام
استادای عزیز من هر کاری کردم نتونستم به یک چت روم وصل شم .
میشه برام یه نمونه بزارید ؟
مرسی

----------


## _behnam_

سرور یاهو عوض شده این کامپوننت دیگه وارد روم نمیشه

----------


## Veteran

2 صفحه قبل طریقه گرفتن لینک کپچا رو گفتین  
WebBrowser.Navigate "http://captcha.chat.yahoo.com/go/captchat/?img=" & PictureLink & "&.intl=us&.lang=en-US"
اما من اینو میزنم ارور میدده از ymsgpro هم استفاده میکنم

----------


## _behnam_

باید Webbroser به فرم اضافه کنید

----------


## Veteran

*HTTP/1.1 412 Precondition Failed*

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

با سلام به همه دوستان
سوالر دارم :
می خواستم بپرسم چطور میشه فهمید چه آی دی آن لاینه  یا آف لابنه با تشکر
جیمیلم:Mahdihp.devsc@gmail.com

----------


## امید خطیبی

با سلام خدمت دوستان
یک سوال داشتم ما چگونه می توانیم کاری کنیم که فرم این ربات همانند یاهو باشه و زمانی که فردی پیغام را فرستاد پیغام این فرد در فرم دیگر و در  Rich_textbox به ما نمایش دهد
و در گوشه همان فرم یک چک باکس داشته باشیم که فرد دیگر با ربات در حال گفتگو نباشه و حساب های دیگر اگر پیغامی فرستادند بتوانند با ربات صحبت کنند به صورت تک نفری با یک عضو صحبت کنیم.
و یک موضوع دیگر این هست که یک فرم برای لاگین داشته باشیم و فرم دیگر برای تنظیمات یاهو و ای دی.
اینجوری بگم که برنامه یاهو مسنجری شبی سازی شده در کنار یک ربات یاهو و دوستان این برنامه را اگر کسی می تواند با پاکت های یاهو بسازه بهتر میشه و زمانی که سرورهای یاهو چنج میشه اون ها را هم بتوان دستی تغییر داد و زمانی که تغییر داده شد و به سرور لاگین شد سرور در لیست سرور ها ذخیره شود.
و قابلیت اپدیت داشته باشه.
این برنامه حجمش بالا میره ولی یک برنامه درجه یک میشه که همه هم می توانند از این برنامه استفاده کنند و هم اگر فکری به ذهنشان رسید و برنامه شخصی شد کد تغییر یافته را بگذارند اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند البته این رو بگویم که همه باید تلاش کنند نه این که یک نفر برنامه بنویسه باقی افراد کد را بردارند و تغییری داخل این برنامه ندهند.

----------


## LEEEEE

kasi file exe dare be man bede ke robo betone link bede?
age dare in idmo add kone
mehdi_naghavi1@yahoo.com

----------


## kenman

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز من می خوام اد لیست های آیدی که باهاش آنلاین شدم 
بره توی یک لیست باکس باید چیکار کنم؟

y!id : loverajabloo
ممنون میشم منو کمک کنید

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

با سلام به آقای بهنام جان خسته نباشی بنده یه سوالی درمورد اینکه چطور میشه با این کامپوننت یاهو YMSGPro مال آقای کرزی فایل را فرستاد به طرف مقابل و اینکه چطور میشه فهمید آی دی های ادلیست مون آن لاین یا آفلاین هستند با تشکر لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

Private Sub YMSG1_IncomingAddList(ByVal User As String, ByVal GroupName As String)
 If GroupName <> "" Then
  Frm_main.ADDlist.AddItem "===================="
  Frm_main.ADDlist.AddItem "Group: " & GroupName
  Frm_main.ADDlist.AddItem "--------------------"
 Else
  Frm_main.ADDlist.AddItem User
 End If
End Sub
موفق باشید

----------


## _behnam_

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز من می خوام اد لیست های آیدی که باهاش آنلاین شدم 
> بره توی یک لیست باکس باید چیکار کنم؟
> 
> y!id : loverajabloo
> ممنون میشم منو کمک کنید


Private Sub YMSG1_IncomingAddList(ByVal User As String, ByVal GroupName As String)
If GroupName <> "" Then List1.AddItem "++++++" & GroupName & "++++++"
If User <> "" Then List1.AddItem User
End Sub

----------


## _behnam_

> با سلام به آقای بهنام جان خسته نباشی بنده یه سوالی درمورد اینکه چطور میشه با این کامپوننت یاهو YMSGPro مال آقای کرزی فایل را فرستاد به طرف مقابل و اینکه چطور میشه فهمید آی دی های ادلیست مون آن لاین یا آفلاین هستند با تشکر لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


YMSG1.PckSendFile "TOUSER","C:\1.jpg"

به جای *TOUSER* آیدی طرف *مقابل* رو بنویسید

----------


## Tarragon

سلام من از این نرم افزار هیچی سر در نمی یارم می شه بگید چطوری به exe تبدیلش کنم؟

----------


## andres6819

> *HTTP/1.1 412 Precondition Failed*


 این مشکل چجوری حل میشه؟

----------


## armini

> Private Sub YMSG1_IncomingAddList(ByVal User As String, ByVal GroupName As String)
> If GroupName <> "" Then List1.AddItem "++++++" & GroupName & "++++++"
> If User <> "" Then List1.AddItem User
> End Sub




با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت داداش گلمون آقا بهنام
من یه سوال داشتم ،این کدی که واسه نشون دادن ادلیستا مینویسیم باید جای خاصی اونو فراخوانی کنیم یا اینکه خودبخود فراخوانی میشه؟؟؟چون من خودم اینو تو برنامه گذاشتم آیدیم درست لاگین شد ولی ادلیستام نیومدن،برنامه رو قدم به قدم که اجراش کردم دیدم این کد اصلا اجرا نمیشه،کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahan.y2012

سلام با تشکر
هر چی ID رو وارد میکنم اصلا online نمیشه 
چرا؟

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

> با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت داداش گلمون آقا بهنام
> من یه سوال داشتم ،این کدی که واسه نشون دادن ادلیستا مینویسیم باید جای خاصی اونو فراخوانی کنیم یا اینکه خودبخود فراخوانی میشه؟؟؟چون من خودم اینو تو برنامه گذاشتم آیدیم درست لاگین شد ولی ادلیستام نیومدن،برنامه رو قدم به قدم که اجراش کردم دیدم این کد اصلا اجرا نمیشه،کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام  باید حتما در رویداد incomingaddlist باشه .

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

> با سلام به همه دوستان
> سوالر دارم :
> می خواستم بپرسم چطور میشه فهمید چه آی دی آن لاینه یا آف لابنه با تشکر
> جیمیلم:Mahdihp.devsc@gmail.com


سلاو با کد های زیر :
Sourc = frmMain.Inet1.OpenURL("http://opi.yahoo.com/online?u=" & Ids & "&m=j")
  If InStr(Sourc, "NOT ONLINE") Then
       Online = Ids & " Is <black> Offline</black>"
  Else
  Online = Ids & " Is <blue> Online</blue>"
  End If

----------


## l3aran

کسی میتونه سورس کنفرانس و لیست کسانی که با ربات در حال چت هستند مثل
chater/
active/
اینا رو اگر داره بده من ؟

----------


## hd2010hd

> سلام . 
> دیدم که همه دنبال یه ربات یاهو میگردن گفتم استارت شروع BSRobo رو بزنم.
> ابن ربات که تازه خودم نوشتم با کاموننت  YMSGpro لاگین میشه
> امکاناتش تغریبا خوبه اما شک ندارم که بهتر میشه
> BSRobo نرم افزاریه شبیه به smclient که آقای محمودیان 2 سال پیش تو سایتش قرار داد
>  دوستان این پروژه اپن سورسه . دوستان به هر نحوه میتونید واسه خودتون ادیت کنید و ارتغاع بدین اما فروشش کار درستی نیست و من راضی نیستم چون خودم به صورت رایگان در اختیارتون گذاشتم.
> 
> 
> امکانات : BSRobo V 1.0.0
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز توی وی بی من از ocx ایراد میگیره و نمیذاره فراخوانیش کنم اخه مشکل چیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## minii_hack

من یه سوال دارم شما برای ارسال جواب در سورس اصلی از Respon استفاده کردین می خواستم بدونم این Respon چیه از کجا امده!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من با دستور                                                          all YMSG1.PckSendMsg(touser, textto)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## hamidmatris

سلام به دوستان عزیز.اگه میشه قسمت های این روبو رو توضیح بدید.مثلا قسمت login چطوری به سرور وصل میشه یا قسمتی که /help میزنی از کجا دستور رو میگیره.و اگه بخوایم دستور جدیدی به روبو بدیم باید به کجا اضافه کنیم

----------

